# ATI X1300 PCI or Nvidia GeForce FX5500?



## wnns13 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello
Is The Nvidia GeForce FX5500 PCi or the VisionTek Radeon X1300 PCI Better, and please dont recomend another card because it is al that is near us and my ATI  9250 is overheating so badly that i have to have a big box fan beside the computer! 
and will the ATI X1300 or the GeForce FX5500 run GTA SA On High and will it run NFS MW good and will it run Splinter Cell Chaos Theory Using the Shadermodel 3 path? i think 21fps-30fps is good
 Please Reply!
EDIT: Sorry i did not see the "All Graphics Related Forum"
My System:
Intel 3.0ghz Processor
512ram 
PCI Only Motherboard
EAX Soundcard


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 21, 2008)

hey, check the link below for a Table Showing you an hierarchy of Graphic Cards:

*www.tomshardware.com/2008/01/03/the_best_gaming_graphics/page6.html

The table is ordered hierarchically i.e. one with the Best Performance is 
at the top.

If you still didn't notice it, the ATI Radeon X1300 performs better than the FX5500.

One thing is that the nVidia PCI card would cost around Rs. 2800-3600 whereas the ATI would cost around Rs. 3600-4500.

Regarding performance in games,
FX 5500 performance is almost equal to your current ATI  9250.
ATI Radeon X1300  performance will be significant when compared to your ATI  9250.


----------



## wnns13 (Jan 21, 2008)

okay thank you for replying ohh and does the x1300 run cool?


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 21, 2008)

is he talkin about PCI graphics cards????? can they run games????


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 23, 2008)

codename_romeo said:


> is he talkin about PCI graphics cards????? can they run games????




Yes, he is talking about PCI only graphic cards.

FYI, I myself am having a nVidia 6200 256MB PCI only graphics card running on a Celeron 766MHz & ASUS M/B.

Sure, in my system, it won't play the games on High end settings, but it will work at decent resolutions like 1024x768 with Normal settings. Becos in my system, the processor & memory, along with M/B bus speed is a bottleneck, it won't run properly though. 

I mainly use it for playing movies (DivX/HD).  

To your query, the PCI based graphic cards can run games at decent resolutions. The ATI here in this case will outperform the FX5500 & from the reviews I have seen, the games he mentioned might work well on this card.

@@wnns13     


> okay thank you for replying ohh and does the x1300 run cool?x1300 run cool?


It does not run cool. You will need a well ventilated Cabinet with good airflow or a fan for the card.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

PCI Cards? Awssome man ! My Intel 915GLVG Motherboard lacks PCIe and AGP Slots, and only has PCI slots. The GMA 900 is not good enough. Guess a PCI Card will boost things up. I was embaressed to ask about PCI Cards here, but now that someone started it, I became brave again


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have FX5600 and I ain't using it, it's lying in my old trunk now, unused.

And I am proud to say that I am using WORLD MOST POWERFUL, Intel 945 graphic card. It's so powerful that game feel ashamed and they don't run on it. 

Well, when it's days were there then it was a great mid-range card.

It can run reasonably GTA:SA and Chaos Theory but at lowest settings.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

arnold991 said:


> I have FX5600 and I ain't using it, it's lying in my old trunk now, unused.
> 
> And I am proud to say that I am using WORLD MOST POWERFUL, Intel 945 graphic card. It's so powerful that game feel ashamed and they don't run on it.
> 
> ...


and how is it compared to intel's GMA 900 Onboard Graphics ?


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and how is it compared to intel's GMA 900 Onboard Graphics ?




Bro it's a lot better than 900 because it has some amount of transform and lighting.

So, it's able to run 2 year old games. Run here doesn't mean at full setting but play at lowest setting with good frame rates.

At least I have completed GTA:SA with the help of this onboard chip one time and I have never seen SA in full glory.


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> PCI Cards? Awssome man ! My Intel 915GLVG Motherboard lacks PCIe and AGP Slots, and only has PCI slots. The GMA 900 is not good enough. Guess a PCI Card will boost things up. I was embaressed to ask about PCI Cards here, but now that someone started it, I became brave again


 
 Hmm .... here is my view on this: 
 Advantages of having a PCI graphics card if your M/B supports that PCI only

 1. You get a lot better Resolutions than what your on board graphics card was providing. That provided you monitor supports.
 2. You FPS will certainly improve considerably in terms of Games. Hey you can play some games you couldn't play previously becos it needed a card.
 3. You can now watch some quality HD videos that you have downloaded or a High bit rate Video encoded in DivX/XviD. 
 4. Your CPU is now free to do a little more CPU intensive tasks.

That's what I can think of right now !!! 




MetalheadGautham said:


> and how is it compared to intel's GMA 900 Onboard Graphics ?



 Well it depends on what PCI card you are planning to put there, I guess.
 You could look up the chart I gave earlier & see if it performs that well.

Anyway for ur query, you should have a look at this link:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA

See this table there: *Table of GMA graphics cores and chipsets*
Compare that specs with the PCI card you want to buy. I think you will find the answer yourself.

Also, check these:
*www.notebookcheck.net/Comparison-of-Grafic-Cards.130.0.html
*pcworld.about.com/news/Mar112005id119934.htm


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

Are they still available in the market? The PCI Cards ? I recently exchanged one of my fast tracks with my friend and got the old FT to Upgrade your PC(my PC was top notch back when it was written) and it wrote about PCI cards, about how AGP cards rule now(that means "then") and advicing people to move on to AGP from PCI or go for a platform upgrade to PCIe. Anyway, histories apart, how do PCI cards fare compared to today's low end cards like the nVidia 7100 GS, 7150GS, 7200GS, 7300GS, 8300GS, etc ?


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 23, 2008)

@@ *MetalheadGautham*


> Are they still available in the market? The PCI Cards ?


Well, they are available in Bangalore AFAIK. I think you would be knowing Computer Warehouse & SP Road . They have 256MB nVidia GeForce 5200 available for approx Rs. 2850 + TAX.  Dunno about any other city or any other PCI cards available in the Market.

When I was doing R&D on which one to buy, I got to know that the currently available PCI only graphics card (nVidia based) on the internet is *64-bit 256MB DDR2 nVidia 6200*. But it seems there was a 7 Series PCI only card (7600GT) also. Not available now though. 
So, I asked my friend (from US) to get the 6200 for me. It Cost me around 60$ = Rs. 2400.

Regarding ATI cards, the max available PCI card (not in India AFAIK) is
*ATI Radeon 9250 DDR** (9 Series) ->abt $50-$70 &  ATI Radeon X1550 GDDR2 **(X1xx Series) -> abt $90*. Both are 128-bit & 256MB ones.



> how do PCI cards fare compared to today's low end cards like the nVidia 7100 GS, 7150GS, 7200GS, 7300GS, 8300GS, etc


I will be comparing only the above said 3 PCI cards with the list u said. The following is the info.

Performance Wise (what I think seeing from Chart) :
7100 GS < 7150GS < 7200GS < *ATI 9250* < 7300GS < 8300 GS < 8400 GS < *6200* < *ATI 1300 PRO < ATI X1550* < 7600GS < 6800GS < 7800GS

But the current gen 7/8 series card have these features in particular which will cause the above said 3 cards to be in the bottom 3. They are:

1. Interface Type - AGP/PCI-e
2. More Bandwidth & Core Speeds.
3. Can be SLI - ed.
4. Less Priced than PCI cards

So if you are interested in going for a PCI only card, make sure you make good use of it for the money you pay for buying them. Unless that is a criteria, don't go for the PCI card. Else you know what to do. 
Change your M/B ... Proc ... RAM ... PCI-e Graphics Card


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 23, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> @@ *MetalheadGautham*
> Well, they are available in Bangalore AFAIK. I think you would be knowing Computer Warehouse & SP Road . They have 256MB nVidia GeForce 5200 available for approx Rs. 2850 + TAX.  Dunno about any other city or any other PCI cards available in the Market.
> 
> When I was doing R&D on which one to buy, I got to know that the currently available PCI only graphics card (nVidia based) on the internet is *64-bit 256MB DDR2 nVidia 6200*. But it seems there was a 7 Series PCI only card (7600GT) also. Not available now though.
> ...


wow you will give choto cheeta a run for his money in answering such questions I suppose...

Actually, I need to drag my system on for another 15 months. Then it will be ditched in favour of a new system.
And what I don't understand is why intel's 915GLVG mobo, which came in an era when the AGP to PCIe switch was being made had no PCIe or AGP slots. Even older boards had AGP. Some other 915 boards(most of them) also had PCIe slots.(the 915 series were one of the first PCIe compatible mobos, somewhat like the P35 series which are some of the first DirectX 10.1 compatible mobos)


----------



## wnns13 (Jan 24, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> @@wnns13
> It does not run cool. You will need a well ventilated Cabinet with good airflow or a fan for the card.



But the one i see has a onboard heatsink and a fan


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 24, 2008)

@@ *MetalheadGautham*



> And what I don't understand is why intel's 915GLVG mobo, which came in an era when the AGP to PCIe switch was being made had no PCIe or AGP slots. Even older boards had AGP.


Looking in Intel's site tells me that Intel 915GLVG has only a 1x PCI-E Slot in it. No PCI-E x16 Graphics Interface even though the Intel 915GL chipset supported it. This is because they have mentioned it is not mandatory for a particular m/b to have it or it was OPTIONAL.

IMO, the main reason why AGP/PCI-E was not provided for that M/B was :

* The M/B was designed to be an entry level m/b or CHEAPLY priced.
* It was designed to be only an onboard graphics card solution. 
* They were trying to introduce the Intel GMA 900 to a larger audience (non-gamers / non-professional as in CAD or Art) for whom graphic card served no purpose.
* Also trying to tell that it performed almost equivalent to AGP/PCI-e graphic cards so no need to spend more money.
* Maybe people were in a fix whether to go for a AGP or a PCI-e. So they introduced a low end M/B which does not have both AGP/PCI-e. Consumers could buy this m/b & wait till a period when everything has settled down. Here the investment made by the consumers is less & they(Intel) would make some more money. 

Hey... I am assuming that you must have got the M/B for a very less amount. Lemme know.



> wow you will give choto cheeta a run for his money in answering such questions I suppose...


Thanks 4 the complement .... but he is way ahead of me.


@@*wnns13*


> But the one i see has a onboard heatsink and a fan


I think you are referring to this card:
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129062

If yes, then there is no need for extra fan ... but if the Cabinet is well ventilated even better.

Also, do check out the customer reviews in that site. Read all of it to get a better understanding of what you will get out of the card.


----------



## wnns13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank You For The Awnser and Can it do Soft Shadows? and can it play the nfs Pro Street Demo?
edit: i mean does it have that glitch o that some ATi cards have with NFS MW
and it must be good 60% 5 Start Ratings!


----------



## wnns13 (Jan 24, 2008)

ohh yeah what games will this play (my system)=
512 Ram 
Intel 3.0ghz
ATi X1300 256mb
edit: and would the X1300 Play the Hitman games good because they are free till December 21st 2008

Article: *news.softpedia.com/news/Free-Hitman-Games-Available-for-Download-69745.shtml
Link For Hitman Contracts: *www.gametap.com/home/play/gameDetails/000284950


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 24, 2008)

@@wnns13


> can it play the nfs Pro Street Demo?


Looking from the Readme of NFS Pro Street Demo, it tells me the following:



> ************************************************************
> 1.  Minimum System Requirements
> ************************************************************
> 
> ...


NFS Pro Street Demo Readme.txt

It tells that AGP & PCIe only. So i doubt it would play it.  If you can wait 1-2 days, I will see if it can run on my friend's comp with 6200 PCI card. Will let u know the results whether PCI based cards are supported. They have told that nVidia 6200 & above chipsets are supported, also your Radeon x1300 is also supported .



> does it have that glitch o that some ATi cards have with NFS MW


I really don't know about that. You could try googling that.




> ohh yeah what games will this play (my system)=
> 512 Ram
> Intel 3.0ghz
> ATi X1300 256mb
> edit: and would the X1300 Play the Hitman games good because they are free till December 21st 2008


I hope you processor is P4 / eq. Celeron. If you increased you RAM to 1/2 GB it would play lots of prev gen games(High Res & Med/High settings) & current gen (with Med Res & Normal/Low Settings).



> would the X1300 Play the Hitman games good because they are free till December 21st 2008


FYI, the 1st one in the series, Hitman:Codename 47. I played this on my SiS 630 onboard graphics card. So there is no doubt it would play. The 2nd one, Hitman : Contracts, also meets the min requirements & will play.

BTW, thanks for the info ... will download all the Hitman games & start playing them.


----------



## wnns13 (Jan 25, 2008)

ohh and my Proccesor is a Intel Celeron 340 D 3.0ghz is that good?
edit: i found out that my proccesor is based on the Pentuim 4


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 25, 2008)

wnns13 said:


> ohh and my Proccesor is a Intel Celeron 340 D 3.0ghz is that good?
> edit: i found out that my proccesor is based on the Pentuim 4



I am really not sure whether it would work or not. But my intuition tells me it would work. I think only the Latest/High End require minimum system as P4 or higher, but you could play all the other prev games with your configuration.

Also, increase of RAM to 1/2GB is a must if you want to play any of the new gen games.


----------



## wnns13 (Jan 25, 2008)

okay i tried it on my brothers conputer he has a (ati xpress 64mb onboard card and 446mb ram) and it ran very slow like 15 mins to load a race and like 15fps in a race on low but i did not get to try it on my though


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 25, 2008)

Since you ran the game on an 64MB on board ATI Xpress & 440MB RAM, that is the bottleneck. 

The card you have/will buy will have Hardware Vertex & Pixel Shaders along with dedicated 256MB of Memory for it. NFS Pro Street will make very good use of it. Also, increasing the System memory to 1GB / 2GB will certainly help in yours or your Brother's comp.


----------



## wnns13 (Jan 25, 2008)

so if i got 1gb ram my computer could play modern games? (eg 2007)
edit: would Hitman Blood Money work good my computer on High settings?


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 25, 2008)

I think 1GB of RAM will be a considerable improvement in Loading Times for a number of games.

You will be needing a High end graphics card for running settings at high resolutions / settings. But I can't assure you that on a PCI based graphics card, you will run the 2007 games on High Settings. Though, It will run in Low/Medium Settings & Medium Resolution.

Regarding Hitman: Blood Money, Saw the Minimum System requirements.
I am sure it will run on Med-High Settings on Med. Resolution.


----------



## wnns13 (Jan 25, 2008)

would Test Drive Unlimited Work on my Computer?


----------



## wnns13 (Jan 26, 2008)

Would Harry Potter an the Order of th Phoenix Game work good?


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 27, 2008)

I think I have told what types of games can be run & the settings & resolutions you can run it on. Also told you that upgrade of RAM is a necessity.

You will have to look up the Games minimum system requirement. You can google it up if you don't know.
And make a decision yourself whether the game would work or not.


----------



## zeekftw (Aug 2, 2008)

*Plz help me with my fps problem*

Hello
i recently purchased a HP laptop
my config is 64bitAMD Turion , 2gb Ram , Nvidia 7150gs gcard , windows vistahome premium edition.
i played cs on 100fps on 640 reso fr a day, the next day i started cs it ws giving 63 65fps max...
i reinstalled nvidia drivers. still the same problem
my vsync is also off
plz help


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> Hey... I am assuming that you must have got the M/B for a very less amount. Lemme know.


Back in 2005 Q3 ?

Intel Pentium 4 2.66GHz GRANTSDALE CPU - Rs. 8,543.
Intel D915GLVG Motherboard - Rs. 5,500.


With that budget, and adding other expensive components, I can buy a killer Spider Rig today.


PS: sorry for delayed answer.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 3, 2008)

I have used both Fx 5500 , ATi 9250 & 6200 cards almost 2 years ago ! Although they were regular AGP version not PCI.

I have some first hand idea about their performance !

Cards were

1.Sparkle 6200 Ultra 256 MB DDR2 ..... sold to samrat
2.Palit Fx 5500 128MB DDR ... sold to climax
3.Ati 9250 256 MB DDR ... sold on ebay

Config was

1.AMD Athlon xp 1800+
2.512 MB DDR 333 RAM
3.Seagate 7200.2 PATA drive
4.Samsung 56v monitor


I was able to play NFS UG1 on all those cards..6200 RAN it at 1024 x 768 All high settings , Fx 5500 also also no different ..but ATi 9250 could only manage 800 x 600 high details

NFS UG 2 was a different story altogether .. My 6200 struggled to run it 800 x 600 high , Fx 5500 was running it comfortably  at 800 x 600 but ATi card was a disastar.

All three cards ran HITMAN , Progect IGI 2 perfectly at 1024 x 768 !!!


Most people are comparing the 9250 with a 6200..but actually it was a FX 5200 ultra level card (Like Fx 5300 )..have a bit more clockspeed than the 5200 .Beside it is a DX 8.1 only card..(No Dx 9...so forget vista aero) ..the other two are DX 9 card


----------



## zeekftw (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello
i recently purchased a HP laptop
my config is 64bitAMD Turion , 2gb Ram , Nvidia 7150gs gcard , windows vistahome premium edition.
i played cs on 100fps on 640 reso fr a day, the next day i started cs it ws giving 63 65fps max...
i reinstalled nvidia drivers. still the same problem
my vsync is also off
plz help


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

Are you playing in the same resolution as before ?
Which Laptop do you own ?
Are you using DirectX, OpenGL or Software video output ?


----------

